#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  Accelerate your Google Chrome download speed like IDM do in simple steps!!!

## Assassin

Everyone wants to enjoy download speed like IDM do, Default Chromes' download speed is very lower than the other browsers, so here is trick to do in simple step to boost google chrome

Update your Google Chrome browser and then open the chrome://flags page.Search for the Parallel Downloading feature and then enable it from the drop-down menu
​speed-download.JPGEnjoy faster downloading speed!!!  :Cool:

----------


## Shana

> Everyone wants to enjoy download speed like IDM do, Default Chromes' download speed is very lower than the other browsers, so here is trick to do in simple step to boost google chrome
> 
> Update your Google Chrome browser and then open the “chrome://flags” page.Search for the “Parallel Downloading” feature and then enable it from the drop-down menu
> ​speed-download.JPGEnjoy faster downloading speed!!!


And we can enable this feature by also pasting *chrome://flags#chrome-parallel-download* in address bar.

----------


## harshanas

> Everyone wants to enjoy download speed like IDM do, Default Chromes' download speed is very lower than the other browsers, so here is trick to do in simple step to boost google chrome
> 
> Update your Google Chrome browser and then open the “chrome://flags” page.Search for the “Parallel Downloading” feature and then enable it from the drop-down menu
> ​speed-download.JPGEnjoy faster downloading speed!!!


Wow. I never knew about this feature. Thanks for sharing  :Smile:

----------


## Arthi

Speed is the big problem while downloading, I dont know the idea before, thank you for it 😊

----------


## Dhiya

I don't know this idea before you sharing. Thank you so much

----------


## Bhavya

Thanks for sharing this, never know about this before

----------


## Helena

> Everyone wants to enjoy download speed like IDM do, Default Chromes' download speed is very lower than the other browsers, so here is trick to do in simple step to boost google chrome
> 
> Update your Google Chrome browser and then open the “chrome://flags” page.Search for the “Parallel Downloading” feature and then enable it from the drop-down menu
> ​speed-download.JPGEnjoy faster downloading speed!!!


Thank you for your valuable share @assassin
It was helpful  :Big Grin:

----------

